# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  New York [Flaminia]

## CORFU

043.JPGτο πλοιο ξεχειμωνιαζει στο Μπαρι
041.JPG
νομιζω ταξιδευει Μπαρι-Δυρραχιο

----------


## juanito

Tαξίδευε! Η Τirrenia σταμάτησε τα δρομολόγια Μπαρι - Δυρραχειο περι τα μέσα Ιανουαρίου.

Προς το παρον το Flaminia παραμένει στο Μπαρι. Φήμες λένε οτι ενδιαφέρετε η Adria Ferries

----------


## xara

Ferry FLAMINIA in Bari.jpg

Στο Μπάρι.
Αφιερωμένη στην καλή παρέα του forum.

----------


## zamas

flaminia bari 02 - ok.jpg

Το *Flaminia* στο λιμανι του *Bari* στις *29/01/11*.

*Συντομα* θα ανεβασω και μια *βραδυνη φωτογραφια* που την εβγαλα λιγο πριν αναχωρισουσε με το *SUPERFAST I* απο το Bari για Πατρα.

----------


## zamas

> *Συντομα* θα ανεβασω και μια *βραδυνη φωτογραφια* που την εβγαλα λιγο πριν αναχωρισουσε με το *SUPERFAST I* απο το Bari για Πατρα.


flaminia bari 03 - ok.jpg

Σας το ειχα υποσχεθη απο χθες.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε για τις εικόνες!

Κανένα νέο για το τι θα απογίνουν τα καράβια της Tirrenia έχουμε;

----------


## mlulurgas

Any news about what she's doing in Piraeus?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πρώην _FLAMINIA_ πράγματι βρίσκεται από χθες (1η Ιουνίου) στην ράδα του Πειραιά. Με νέο όνομα το ευφάνταστο _NEW YORK_ (από τον Νοέμβριο 2012) σημαία Saint Kitts & Nevis και πράσινο σήμα (ως φορτηγό) στο AIS. Tώρα για το τι κάνει στον Πειραιά, μήπως κάποια ύστατη επίδειξη σε υποψηφίους αγοραστές πριν την κατάληξη του σε κάποια παραλία ??? Δεν γνωρίζω, υποθέσεις κάνω.......

----------


## gpap2006

Μια χαρα θα της επεφτε της ΝΕΛ για ναυλωση αγονη Σαμο-Καβαλα (και 6 χρονια νεοτερο του ΤΕΟ που δεν τολμανε να τον ξεκινησουν γιατι θα αρχισει παλι τα δικα του μεσα στο θερος) αλλα τετοια ωρα τετοια λογια..

----------


## pantelis2009

Το οποίο βολοδέρνετε και ξεσέρνετε απο τον αέρα που έχει σήμερα εδώ, όπως φαίνετε στο AIS. 
Εξωτερικά φαίνετε καλό, εσωτερικά;;;;;;; Γιατί δεν δουλεύει;;;;

----------


## Ilias 92

Γενικά είναι ταμάμ για τα νερά μας, δεν πρέπει να είναι σε χάλια κατάσταση, μέχρι πότε δούλευε?
Σε όλες τις γραμμές ταιριάζει, έχει ακόμα 5-6 χρόνια μπροστά του αξιοπρεπώς.
Άλλα στοιχεία, ταχύτητα, γκαράζ, κρεβάτια ξέρουμε?
Δυστυχώς νομίζω ότι το πήρε σκραπατζής και περιμένει να το πάει απέναντι
Μακάρι να τη γλυτώσει!

----------


## iclink

> Μια χαρα θα της επεφτε της ΝΕΛ για ναυλωση αγονη Σαμο-Καβαλα (και 6 χρονια νεοτερο του ΤΕΟ που δεν τολμανε να τον ξεκινησουν γιατι θα αρχισει παλι τα δικα του μεσα στο θερος) αλλα τετοια ωρα τετοια λογια..


Παλι η ΝΕΛ;;; Παλι ναυλωση;;; Ελεος βρε παιδια... Ελεος... Εδω δεν εχει να φτιαξει τις βλαβες της στα ηδη ναυλωμενα θα ναυλωσει κ αλλα;;;

----------


## proussos

newyork.jpg

*NEW YORK (ex FLAMINIA) στη ράδα του Πειραιά...*

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά τίποτε δεν ξεφεύγει απο το Nautilia.gr. :Fat:

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλά, το πουλήσανε (για σκραπ; ) μαζί με τους λέοντες; Αυτοί ήταν χειροφτιαχτοί και πήγαιναν από πλοίο σε πλοίο της Adriatica. Πολύ άκομψη πράξη να μην τους βγάλουν ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλά, το πουλήσανε (για σκραπ; ) μαζί με τους λέοντες; Αυτοί ήταν χειροφτιαχτοί και πήγαιναν από πλοίο σε πλοίο της Adriatica. Πολύ άκομψη πράξη να μην τους βγάλουν ...


Φίλε Αppia που βλέπεις τους λέοντες;
Εξέλιξη των "ποιητών" (ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ) τα έφαγε κ αυτά τα βαπόρια η κρίση.
Σε αυτή την ηλικία δεν έχουν μέλλον,πολύ περισσότερο εδώ.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Στο φουγάρο, το σκαλιστό σήμα της ADRIATICA...... Για ιστορικούς και μόνο λόγους , έπρεπε να τους έβγαζαν πριν το στείλουν στο διαλυτήριο......*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Στο φουγάρο, το σκαλιστό σήμα της ADRIATICA...... Για ιστορικούς και μόνο λόγους , έπρεπε να τους έβγαζαν πριν το στείλουν στο διαλυτήριο......*


Kοίτα να δεις! Τώρα το πρόσεξα κ ας είναι ανοικτά-αν κ κάπως μακρυά-από το σπίτι μου!
Αλλά δεν νοιάζονται σήμερα γιά τέτοια.Δεν είναι καραβολάτρες να το βλέπουν με συναίσθημα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πήρε κ αυτό τον κατήφορο...Αλάνγκ;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Για την ώρα γράφει DUBAI;;;;; Ίδωμεν :Apologetic:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για την ώρα γράφει DUBAI;;;;; Ίδωμεν


Μπορεί ξενοδοχείο γιά τίποτα εργάτες...Παράταση ζωής.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εχει κρεβατια μπολικα απο οτι ξερω.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Το αδελφο το ARBOREA το παζαρευε ο καπτα Μακης το 2005 που θα το ονομαζε ΜΙΛΝΤΑ


Ονόματα ένα και ένα, μέσα στην φαντασία ο πράσινος καπετάνιος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Ben το ΑRBOREA που ήταν μετασκευή από ρο-ρό δεν ήταν αδελφό με αυτό εδώ πού ήταν εκ κατασκευής ΕΓ/ΟΓ.
Αν ο καπτα-Μάκης το έβγαζε ΜΙΛΝΤΑ εγώ...θα διεκδικούσα copy right γιά τις μεσινέζες που βγάζω :Fat:  :Fat:  :Fat:

----------

